# Husqvarna: Is There a Difference Between Dealer & Big Box Store Versions of Same Saw?



## KevinC (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello:

Two Husqvarna chainsaws; one purchased from a big-box store (Sears, Lowes, etc.), one from a Dealer. Are they identical? I’ve heard stories where, even though the model numbers are the same, the big-box product is a cheaply made knock-off of the Dealer version. Can someone confirm any of this? I’m looking at the 440, 440e, and 445.

Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 27, 2012)

i may be wrong but i do believe they are all the same


----------



## tallguys (Aug 27, 2012)

Both dealers and big box stores can have the same models, and they are built the same way. 

The dealer however, will also have the landowner and pro models, and in any event be able to set-up and test run the equipment properly.


----------



## SilverKing (Aug 27, 2012)

I honestly believe that what the box store sells are saws that came off Mondays or Fridays production line,saws that may be a bit off spec.I wear wrangler blue jeans,and if I buy them from jc penney,they last a long time.If i buy them at magic mart,I wear em out in a month.I think Lowes might sell a Husky that maybe wasnt up to quality control,but wasnt nothing major wrong.I may be way off,just my opinion


----------



## superwd6 (Aug 27, 2012)

more idiot stickers (pictures) on the Lowes saws as those people are to smart to read the manual:rolleyes2:


----------



## indiansprings (Aug 27, 2012)

I would buy of a dealer anyday although the models you mention are sold at either the big box or dealer and are imho the same identical saw. I would rather have the dealer support,set up and readily available warranty service.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Aug 27, 2012)

They are the same saws and price, Husky sets the price not the store or the dealer so that is a plus. The dealer can set it up and the price is the same.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 27, 2012)

Just say 'NO' to the big box stores.

Go to a real saw dealer...


----------



## capetree (Aug 27, 2012)

I would say the price and quality would be the same. However getting service in the future would be far better from a local dealer. Go with a local dealer. Service make any product better.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2012)

I thought there was only one place to buy Husky saws. That would be from our own AS dealers!!!


----------



## certified106 (Aug 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I thought there was only one place to buy Husky saws. That would be from our own AS dealers!!!



And who would those be??? If I knew who they were I would have ordered the parts I needed from them instead of some 16 yr old kid at the local hardware store who has never run let alone worked on a chainsaw. That is one thing about Husky saws....The dealer network is pretty lax in some areas of the country.


----------



## opinion (Aug 27, 2012)

stihl023/5 said:


> They are the same saws and price, Husky sets the price not the store or the dealer so that is a plus. The dealer can set it up and the price is the same.



This is price fixing and is illegal. The dealer can sell at under or over MSRP and it's their right.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 27, 2012)

SilverKing said:


> I honestly believe that what the box store sells are saws that came off Mondays or Fridays production line,saws that may be a bit off spec.I wear wrangler blue jeans,and if I buy them from jc penney,they last a long time.If i buy them at magic mart,I wear em out in a month.I think Lowes might sell a Husky that maybe wasnt up to quality control,but wasnt nothing major wrong.I may be way off,just my opinion



I disagree, this would not be a practical way to manufacture anything.


----------



## opinion (Aug 27, 2012)

If there were differences then the model numbers would be different. For ex., say a 455 rancher. Let's say there's two versions. Dealer would be say a 455 Rancher, and Lowes would be say a 455 Rancher a/b. But that's not the case. Husky saws are the same from dealer or big box... same goes for Echo. I don't know why people keep thinking otherwise.


----------



## nixon (Aug 27, 2012)

KevinC said:


> Hello:
> 
> Two Husqvarna chainsaws; one purchased from a big-box store (Sears, Lowes, etc.), one from a Dealer. Are they identical? I’ve heard stories where, even though the model numbers are the same, the big-box product is a cheaply made knock-off of the Dealer version. Can someone confirm any of this? I’m looking at the 440, 440e, and 445.
> 
> ...



The difference is in the service you will receive. 
Box store set up .........................None 
Box store after sales service ........ None


----------



## SilverKing (Aug 27, 2012)

opinion said:


> If there were differences then the model numbers would be different. For ex., say a 455 rancher. Let's say there's two versions. Dealer would be say a 455 Rancher, and Lowes would be say a 455 Rancher a/b. But that's not the case. Husky saws are the same from dealer or big box... same goes for Echo. I don't know why people keep thinking otherwise.



Hell,I still think Elvis is alive and well


----------



## justtools (Aug 27, 2012)

I think the saws are the same. The difference with a saw dealer is you get better service, the saw is set up, You also may be able to upgrade the bar and chain from the stock version. Way better at a dealer.


----------



## rupedoggy (Aug 27, 2012)

nixon said:


> The difference is in the service you will receive.
> Box store set up .........................None
> Box store after sales service ........ None



Dealer if you bring in a box store purchased saw.......None:rolleyes2:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 27, 2012)

rupedoggy said:


> Dealer if you bring in a box store purchased saw.......None:rolleyes2:



really? I thought if it's an authorized repair center, it's a repair center. Why would they not work on it for you? Either you or the OEM will foot the bill, not them.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 27, 2012)

opinion said:


> If there were differences then the model numbers would be different. For ex., say a 455 rancher. Let's say there's two versions. Dealer would be say a 455 Rancher, and Lowes would be say a 455 Rancher a/b. But that's not the case. Husky saws are the same from dealer or big box... same goes for Echo. I don't know why people keep thinking otherwise.



makes for better saturday night conversations around the bonfire.


----------



## TK (Aug 27, 2012)

KevinC said:


> Hello:
> 
> Two Husqvarna chainsaws; one purchased from a big-box store (Sears, Lowes, etc.), one from a Dealer. Are they identical? I’ve heard stories where, even though the model numbers are the same, the big-box product is a cheaply made knock-off of the Dealer version. Can someone confirm any of this? I’m looking at the 440, 440e, and 445.
> 
> ...



Yep, the difference is in the support after the sale and the knowledge within the guy selling it to you. Because if you have a problem with it, that's where they're gonna send you. Then you go into his shop and start by saying "I bought this saw at ******".... Do the math. Support a small business.


----------



## screamin350 (Aug 27, 2012)

Saws are the same. Service is not. Had a guy buy a 435 from lowes, price was $10 cheaper. His new saw "would not start," first thing I did when I got it was put in some new gas and she fired right up, not that the gas in it was bad but who knows what it was mixed to. Moral of the story is that customer lost his ten dollar savings in gas driving to bring it to my shop. Didn't charge him a thing because next time he has a problem I know where hes coming. Husqvarna tractors sold at lowes and sears however are not the same thing as sold by dealers, which is why they are considerably cheaper. Many cut corners in manufacturing.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Aug 27, 2012)

opinion said:


> This is price fixing and is illegal. The dealer can sell at under or over MSRP and it's their right.



It is msrp if the dealer wants to charge more they can and the buyer can go somewhere else.


----------



## huskyman1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with everyone else we need to support our local saw shops before the big stores put them out of business. Once that happens the quality of service will go with them.


----------



## TK (Aug 28, 2012)

stihl023/5 said:


> They are the same saws and price, Husky sets the price not the store or the dealer so that is a plus. The dealer can set it up and the price is the same.



Husky doesnt set a price. They set advertised pricing. This is so place "a" can't advertise rock bottom prices to drive place "b" out of business. It keeps a more level playing field. Dealers and stores can sell what they want at whatever price they want, just can't advertise it outside of a specific range.


----------



## D&B Mack (Aug 28, 2012)

I have never heard of saws being different. However, I have seen the difference in serial numbers on tractors and lawnmowers. I know John Deere and Cub Cadet were selling cheaper models at one time. Haven't looked to see if they are still doing it though.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Aug 28, 2012)

TK said:


> Husky doesnt set a price. They set advertised pricing. This is so place "a" can't advertise rock bottom prices to drive place "b" out of business. It keeps a more level playing field. Dealers and stores can sell what they want at whatever price they want, just can't advertise it outside of a specific range.



It is msrp if the dealer wants to charge more they can and the buyer can go somewhere else.


----------



## brokenbudget (Aug 28, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> really? I thought if it's an authorized repair center, it's a repair center. Why would they not work on it for you? Either you or the OEM will foot the bill, not them.



all the dealers around here will tell you straight up when you bring a box store product in to get fixed, their customers who bought from them will take priority over any box store regardless of what it is. and i totaly agree with that.
i'll leave the name out but i have a very good dealer nearby that will tell you right out he doesn't want to work on your saw if you bought it at homedepot, canadiantire, walmart or any other box store, regardless if he's the warranty service center. however if you want to wait, he will, but even if there is just one more screw that needs to be tightened it wil get pushed off to the side when a true customer comes is with an issue and box store buyer will have to wait.
him and i find it funny that somebody would go to one of them box stores instead of a dealer considering the dealer usually has the same price (or if there is a seasonal sale, lower in most cases), and you get a few freebies to boot.


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 28, 2012)

I didn't know Lowes gassed up saws... Then again I never bought one there. Russ


----------



## tallguys (Aug 28, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> all the dealers around here will tell you straight up when you bring a box store product in to get fixed, their customers who bought from them will take priority over any box store regardless of what it is. and i totaly agree with that.
> i'll leave the name out but i have a very good dealer nearby that will tell you right out *he doesn't want to work on your saw if you bought it at homedepot, canadiantire, walmart or any other box store, regardless if he's the warranty service center*.



There is no problem being told that you're not going to be first in line. Anybody who buys elsewhere would understand that a shop will look after its customers first. 

However your friend telling folks outright that he doesn't want to work on their *** even though he is the authorized service centre, just because they didn't purchase from him obviously has too much money and too many customers already. Otherwise he wouldn't be turning away business at his doorstep.


----------



## TK (Aug 28, 2012)

tallguys said:


> Anybody who buys elsewhere would understand that a shop will look after its customers first.



If only that were a true statement. People seem to think they can throw the word warranty around like it's a free pass for instant service no questions asked. 

Warranty work doesn't exactly pay out like people think it does. It's not free work, bonus work, or a handout in any form. And no, dealers don't have to service everything that comes through the door, warranty or not. You can judge relatively quickly and easily if you're gaining a customer or not. If not, you'd find it amazing how easily the word no just comes out.... I choose not to enable the hordes of freebie seekers and rude pricks. They're like drugs. Just say no.


----------



## tallguys (Aug 28, 2012)

TK said:


> I choose not to enable the hordes of freebie seekers and rude pricks. They're like drugs. Just say no.



Its your prerogative to do so, especially if the individual is being ignorant or behaving rudely. 

To just dismiss everybody who comes in who did not purchase from you though, is to toss business away. What about the guy who inherits his saw and trimmer from his dad? Or the guy who just moved into the area from elsewhere? He is looking for a shop who cares and kicking him to the curb, that shop has lost any chance of ever getting his business. Ever.

Certainly warranty work does not pay as well as retail, but to refuse it outright is shortsighted unless the shop has more than enough work to perform on a continuous basis. Better to have some work, meaning money coming in, than have none at all. My point being that unless a shop is the only one within a hundred kilometres, there's usually more than one game in town.


----------



## opinion (Aug 28, 2012)

TK said:


> If only that were a true statement. People seem to think they can throw the word warranty around like it's a free pass for instant service no questions asked.



Defects have to be proven, and the diagnosis ain't free.

When we used to sell Husqvarna, maaaaany Lowes, Sears and various internet customers would come in with an attitude and bark warranty. I say yeah so? Take it where you got it. Only warranty what we sell. 

Since we're Stihl elite, we will warranty any Stihl bought from whoever as long as the customer comes in with the right attitude and doesn't have the entitlement mentality.


----------



## brokenbudget (Aug 28, 2012)

tallguys said:


> There is no problem being told that you're not going to be first in line. Anybody who buys elsewhere would understand that a shop will look after its customers first.
> 
> However your friend telling folks outright that he doesn't want to work on their *** even though he is the authorized service centre, just because they didn't purchase from him obviously has too much money and too many customers already. Otherwise he wouldn't be turning away business at his doorstep.



tell you what. you start a buisness, get it to where you want it and come back and say the same thing when homedepot takes half your buisness away. on top of that, getting money for the warranty work can be a long process when it's something you didn't sell out your own door. it's more trouble than it's worth.
he also doesn't have the option for not being the area warranty service center. he was told he is as that is what echo does when they don't have anybody else near this area. so yeah, he tells the "customer" how it is, he'll also tell them if that isn't to their liking they can go on down the road.
don't get me wrong, he's a very good helpful, very nice person and the way i'm explaining his tactics may sound harsh, but he's just being very up front about it. i can't blame him one bit, most of the people that come in with either a poulan woodshart. husky 230, echo cs370 that they bought at either canadiantire, homedepot, lowes, homehardware etc. come in with the attitude that they are owned the world just for buying a product that he just happens to also sell. his upfront approach works very well to weed out the problematic "customers" from the ones that end up buying their next tool (or what ever) from him.
yes he is busy. very busy. has been for nearly 27 years. so something is working.


----------



## jh35 (Aug 28, 2012)

tallguys said:


> ...
> To just dismiss everybody who comes in who did not purchase from you though, is to toss business away. What about the guy who inherits his saw and trimmer from his dad? Or the guy who just moved into the area from elsewhere? He is looking for a shop who cares and kicking him to the curb, that shop has lost any chance of ever getting his business. Ever.
> 
> ....



I bought my barely used Husky 51 at a farm store. Someone had dulled the chain and returned it. I couldn't pass the deal up. The first time I needed work done the old feller at the local saw shop gave me grief because I didn't buy it there. It wasn't warranty work, I just straight up needed it repaired. They worked on it and I've bought chains and oil and parts from the son for 13 years now. Dad and Grandpa had done business with that shop for years. If they turned me away I would have never gone back. As it is I go there to spend money several times per year.

Jeff


----------



## TK (Aug 28, 2012)

tallguys said:


> Its your prerogative to do so, especially if the individual is being ignorant or behaving rudely.
> 
> To just dismiss everybody who comes in who did not purchase from you though, is to toss business away. What about the guy who inherits his saw and trimmer from his dad? Or the guy who just moved into the area from elsewhere? He is looking for a shop who cares and kicking him to the curb, that shop has lost any chance of ever getting his business. Ever.



Well that I agree, and that determination can be made within 90 seconds usually upon arrival. I know if I'm gaining a customer or ditching a nuisance within 90 seconds of conversation 99% of the time. I don't turn down repair work - unless theyre a jerk. I don't turn down warranty work - unless they're looking for something for nothing. 

I had a box store customer bring in a mower a few weeks back. They wanted me to look at it and make sure everything was ok with it - for free - because the warranty was almost up on it. Because it's under warranty.... Then she just got downright nasty when I explained in detail the difference between maintenance and warranty repair work - and that she'd have to pay me for my time if I found nothing wrong. She was a customer I attempted to gain through conversation and explanation. Don't think I'll ever see her again because I didn't use the word free.


----------



## brokenbudget (Aug 28, 2012)

TK said:


> Well that I agree, and that determination can be made within 90 seconds usually upon arrival. I know if I'm gaining a customer or ditching a nuisance within 90 seconds of conversation 99% of the time. I don't turn down repair work - unless theyre a jerk. I don't turn down warranty work - unless they're looking for something for nothing.
> 
> I had a box store customer bring in a mower a few weeks back. They wanted me to look at it and make sure everything was ok with it - for free - because the warranty was almost up on it. Because it's under warranty.... Then she just got downright nasty when I explained in detail the difference between maintenance and warranty repair work - and that she'd have to pay me for my time if I found nothing wrong. She was a customer I attempted to gain through conversation and explanation. Don't think I'll ever see her again because I didn't use the word free.



exactly.


----------



## tallguys (Aug 29, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> tell you what. you start a buisness, get it to where you want it and come back and say the same thing when homedepot takes half your buisness away...



Tell you what, I already have as Ontario already has too many public sector workers and various hanger ons. And yes, competition is tough but we all have to deal with it. 



brokenbudget said:


> ...his upfront approach works very well to weed out the problematic "customers" from the ones that end up buying their next tool (or what ever) from him.
> yes he is busy. very busy. has been for nearly 27 years. so something is working.



Glad to hear its working for him. He must not be telling everyone who didn't buy from him that he won't work on their tools, just that he won't place a priority on them. Which is the point I was attempting to make.


----------



## tallguys (Aug 29, 2012)

TK said:


> I had a box store customer bring in a mower a few weeks back. They wanted me to *look at it and make sure everything was ok with it - for free - because the warranty was almost up on it. *Because it's under warranty.... Then she just got downright nasty when I explained in detail the difference between maintenance and warranty repair work - and that she'd have to pay me for my time if I found nothing wrong. She was a customer I attempted to gain through conversation and explanation. Don't think I'll ever see her again because I didn't use the word free.



No argument from me as there is a world of difference between warranty work and general maintenance. I've never heard of a car dealership that gives away free tune-ups. 

That person was a twit, especially because you took the time to explain things. My only issue with some posts here is where there is LEGITIMATE warranty work being automatically turned down, for no reason other than it was not purchased at that location. Customer rudeness aside, that is just not right... and self-defeating to some extent in the long run.


----------



## TK (Aug 29, 2012)

I turn down legitimate warranty work from time to time. But for some reason I perform free carburetor adjustments..... Figure that one out!


----------



## jtc16 (Jun 14, 2016)

What I want to know is are the bars the same? Are the packaged husqvarna bars that come from lowes or rural king the same as dealers? For example I'm thinking of buying a 72 links 18" .325 .050 bar and chain from lowes for my Husq 55, but would it be the same as say an 18" bar that comes on a new 562xp? Are they the same 18" bars everywhere or is it like comparing a power match to a low kickback?


----------

